# [SOLVED] All my games keep crashing



## PxWs237

I recently installed a new 8600GT OC, 2x1GB ram, and power supply(700watts). Ever since almost all the games I wanted to play crash either at startup or mid-game.

Heres a small list:

Counter-strike Source: Crash at startup(blue screen than reboot) and video stress test.( Few minutes of gameplay then freeze and passed video stress test after underclocked)

Call of Duty 4: Crashed mid-game( Runs about 20-30 minutes after underclock)

Quake War: Crash at startup(same)

Far Cry: Crashes at random times(crashes at loading screen)

The only game I seem to be able to play for more than 20 minutes is Dawn of war. I also try running 3dmark it crashed too. I'm not sure whats wrong with it, im almost certain I install everything right, and updated all drivers. My friend said it might because the 8600 is overheating during the game, it is 56C when idle not sure if this is normal or not. 

I have try to underclock my video card this only allow to me to run some games better, but 3dmark doesn't crash anymore.

If you have any question that will help form a solution to my problem feel free to ask.


----------



## emosun

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

56c is 132 degrees f. your card is running super hot. is the fan on the card spinning? does your case have any fans? is your case full of dust? what temperature is the room?


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Yes, the fan on the video card is running, so is the case fan, I cleaned out all the dust before I installed the video card. I also downloaded Rivatuner and set the video card fan to 100%. I aslo try feeling the video card when in-game its warm.


----------



## emosun

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

what are the rest of the computer temperatures? room temperature? download everest and post back with temperatures plz


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

CPU Temp: 36C/97F
MOBO Temp: 32C/90F
HDD 1 Temp: 38C/100F
HDD 2 Temp: 39C/102F
GPU Temp: 53C/127F

Room Temp is around 60F I think


----------



## emosun

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

yea your cpu is ok , your hdd's a lil hot, but that videocard is just too hot is your problem.


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Is there a way for me to cool it down and will this keep my games from crashing? Also What would be a normal temp for my video card to be?


----------



## emosun

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

under 100 degrees f is ok for your video card. Did you mess with the voltages or do anything that would have increased it temperature? Have you tried running games on lower setting to see what happens?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

50-60 °C is not very hot for a GPU. What's the temp after a few minutes gaming?

What does Speedfan say about the +12V.


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

I havent mess with the voltage at all and running games at low produces the same results. At speedfan the +12V saids 12.25V, is that a problem?

Edit: Quake Wars will run at low but I'm not sure how long and CS:S crashs randomly when on low.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

The +12 volt is OK.

Run 3dMark for 5-10 minutes > check the temperatures.

Have a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

I've try most of the things in important notes.

Specs

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ / 2 GHz
ATI Radeon Xpress 200
1.5GB RAM
8600GT OC - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133204
OCZ GamexStream PSU(700W) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

I ran 3dMark twices, the second time it rebooted

Temps for first time

CPU Temp: 37C/99
MOBO Temp: 42C/108F
HDD 1 Temp: 43C/109F
HDD 2 Temp: 46/115F
GPU Temp: 57C/133F


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Is it only games that crash?

Any BSODs? If not - turn "Automatic restart" off:
Control panel > System > Click the "Advanced" tab > click Startup and recovery - Settings > Untick "Automatically restart" > Click OK.


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

No, windows will freezes once in a while and it gave me BSOD once when loading CS:S


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

OK.
Could you post the exact error message?
If more than one - choose the most frequent.


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Most of the time the game freezes and I'm forces to restart my computer, but when windows freezes and I restart it saids System has recover from serious error.


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Ok, I try to playing Far Cry all in low while in windowed mode with Everest on. About 15-20 minutes in it BSOD and gave me the following message. 

The problem seems to be caused by the follwing file: nv4_disp.dll

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xE9005c44, 0x00000001, 0xBFAE2E6010X00000002)
*** nv4_disp.dll - ADDRESS BFAE2E60 base at BF9D5000, Datestamp 4684bf14

The temp of the GPU around the BSOD was 147F


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Ok, I uninstall the Nvida driver and reinstall it. Now I have a whole new series of problems.

CS:S will not start it saids C++ Runtime error

Call of Duty will cause the computer to restart by itself

Far Cry will run in all low but in high(which the 8600gt should be able to do) a window pops up saying something about memory not being read.

I think it might be a memory problem I gonna run memtest86+ and see what it saids.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

You're right - it could be a RAM problem (system or video). 
Run MemTest with 1 RAM stick at a time.

What video card did you have before you got the 8600GT? Are all the "old" video drivers gone?

Uninstall all old video drivers. Restart Windows in VGA mode, disable antivirus, and install this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_163.75.html


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

It didnt have a video card before, the motherboard has Integrated graphic.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

What did MemTest say?

Did you uninstall the ATI video driver?


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Yes, I uninstall the ATI Video driver. I ran memtest overnight in the morning it reported no error but it froze or something because I could not open up the options or exit.

I'm gonna run it one more time and if it pass, im going to install the 8600gt on my brother's computer and see how that goes.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Good idea - there's a problem reading the video RAM - most likely caused by the nVidia driver or the card.


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Sorry for the lack of reply had some personal business to take care of. Ok I installed the video card on my brother's computer and it worked, it could play CSS, Far cry, all the games I had, so it not the video card is not the problem. 

Here are the spec for my bro's computer 
http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/hp-pavilion-media-center/4507-3118_7-31956770.html?tag=sub


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

Reinstall the motherboard's chipset driver.
Reinstall *DirectX*.

Then:
Download *Driver cleaner* - don't use the program yet.
Uninstall the nVidia driver.
Restart Windows in Safe mode and run Driver cleaner. Remove all nVidia and ATI *video* driver "remnants", if any.
Restart again, this time in VGA mode. Install the new nVidia driver with anti-virus disabled.


----------



## PxWs237

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

OMG it finally worked thank you very much


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: All my games keep crashing*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## Krazyjoker818

*Solution??*

What was the solution??
Did you find out what the problem was?
im having a similar problem as you.. my specs are Type-- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 / 2.66 GHz 
Multi-Core processor technology-- Quad-Core 
Chipset type-- Intel G33 Express 
Data bus speed-- 1066 MHz
6 GB RAM
Hard drive 750 GB
OS Provided-- Microsoft Windows Vista , Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit Edition 
Nvidia geforce 9500 gs


----------

